# Schubert songs



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

For me the Schubert songs are only a wonder. He is so direct and clear but also so wide. The piano accompeigentment is only amazing how he illustrates the lyrics. My favourites are "Winterreise" with especially "Gute Nacht", "Gefrorene Tränen" and "Der Leiermann". 

Then single songs like "Erlkönig" of course.


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

There are some Schubert works I really like...but there are others I just find 'stuffy'...and I don't think they were meant to be...but maybe the melodies just sound old-fashioned without having the charm that the simpler Bach or Vivaldi works would have...(although I know there's a difference between songs and instrumental works...)...

...if you know what I mean...


----------



## baroque flute (Jul 21, 2004)

I haven't heard very many Schubert songs, but I like the ones I have heard. He wrote well for the vioce.


----------

